# We have sheep now!!!



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Okay so I went to an auction and fell in love with two ewe lambs. But I only got one of the ones I wanted and settled for a different ewe lamb instead. They were $55 each so it was a good deal. The biggest problem is they aren't as tame as I had hoped but if I can tame a goat I can tame a sheep(Maybe). I will get pics in the morning :fireworks:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with the sheep.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Any idea what breed they are? Can't wait to see photos


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Okay this is Patch(The small mostly white one) and freckles(The other)


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are pretty!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

We are thinking they are a painted desert and barbado cross.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congrats! They're adorable! What makes you think Painted Desert and Barbados? I thought maybe they're Shetland and Dorper crosses. I've had Dorper crosses (with Katahdin) that had those markings.


----------



## Mike_CHS (Mar 25, 2015)

We have a Katahdin ewe that could pass for the twin of one of yours.

Just take it slow and let them get comfortable with you. Once they trust you they completely change but you can't force them.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

minibarn said:


> Congrats! They're adorable! What makes you think Painted Desert and Barbados? I thought maybe they're Shetland and Dorper crosses. I've had Dorper crosses (with Katahdin) that had those markings.


It's not so much the color but the body structure. And there was other older Ewes there that looked barbado and a young ram that looked like a painted desert.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

OK that would make sense. I wondered what made you think those breeds. Just going by looks I would have guessed a dorper crossed with some woolly breed.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Okay so now that it has been a few days I can judge their personalities(kind of). Patch is sassy and stubborn. Freckles is shy and a bit of a glutton for food. Lol I love these girls


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Adorable


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Well they have become pretty tame. They come when they are called but they don't like being petted yet. But if you have treats watch out.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

HELP!!! What are the signs of copper poisoning in sheep?
My mother bought some feed for the goats and my sister fed the sheep that feed and it has a warning that says not to feed it to sheep!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How much feed did they get?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Not much(Like a 1/2 pound each) but it says not to give it to sheep


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They will be fine.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Well I guess it's time for them to lose their wool/heir. They look so funny :grin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Happy lambs


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Awwwww such pretty girls.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Nice


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Here are some full body pics 
We just weighed them and Patch weighs 51.3 pounds and Freckles weighs 53.5 pounds. There isn't much of a different in the two now


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Congrats! Good Luck! Update as you learn to love them more!

Love the lambs and sheep!

But, sheep are not goats! 

Much shire and more frightened.

Also, sheep cannot see in the dark as goats can. Shadows can scare sheep.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

odieclark said:


> Love the lambs and sheep!
> 
> But, sheep are not goats!
> 
> ...


Thank you 
They are mostly tame now. They let me pet them only when I have cookies. I know they were mistreated before I got them. So I am hoping they get used to me.

I did have a question. If I buy a bottle ram and bottle feed him. Then introduce him to them(After he's weaned) would he help them to trust me or would he become scared of me?


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Hard to say. Certainly lambs and sheep are herd animals -so they tend to stick together If the ram comes to you easily they may watch and they do follow. But lambs and sheep are more hesitant than goats.

We have one ewe in each group and as they are the friendly ones I always look for them to come to me first. I do see the others watch and this does help them think about coming! Some still hang back-I do watch that as I am concerned when they don't want a treat?!!! Treats are important as I can observe them and understand better if something might be wrong. Treats also assist in getting them to move to different pastures, and lamb hat too is importantly. But treats are just that, treats-so not to be over used but used as a treat!


----------



## darth (Jun 13, 2017)

I have 3 sheep, ones just a moggy and the other two are dorpers. We shall call them 'exhibit A and exhibit B' for talk sake. They just had a lamb a couple of weeks ago, a boy, whom we shall refer to from now on as ' proceeds of A & B! They "wandered" onto my property a year or so ago from "somewhere".... They were pretty much wild when they came and now they are extremely friendly. Always love a cuddle and a scratch on the face. They are very loving. You wouldn't believe they were once part of a herd and hadn't seen people close up so it is very possible to tame them.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Darth- YOU are Awesome!!!

I love your story!!!

I totally believe you-wow -just dropped in or showed up at the right place those lucky sheep!!!

God Bless you!


----------



## darth (Jun 13, 2017)

Helps if you leave the right gates open. The little guy is about 30kg now and I can't pick him up any more. Too heavy. We called him Gordon of Gordon Ramsey fame. Husband lost sleep thinking of a name for his dad. Came up with Rambo. Hmm! He's still patting him self on the back. fool!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Anybody know if you can feed raw cow milk to bottle lambs?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't see why not.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

We were told there wouldn’t be a problem But to Just be sure it isn’t positive for any of the diseases.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

The milk would be coming from a friend that has clean cows. Now what do you guys think of giving them goat milk? I say "NO" but any opinions?


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I have 150 ewes and I have goats to feed the lambs that the mothers reject. Cows milk doesn't have enough fat in it for lambs. in all honesty goats milk is lacking in fat too.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

So would it be safe to add a bit of powdered lamb milk to some goats milk and feed the lambs? And is there to much copper in goats milk?


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Tough question-don’t know


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

if you feed fresh milk to your lamb and they will do just fine. in fact they will do better than on powdered lamb milk


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Well we no longer have sheep. All was going well but they were to wild and kept getting into things and Luna kept hitting them so they went to a sheep farm. The people we sold them to new what they were doing and really liked them.

I might get sheep again some day but not anytime soon. Thank you all so much for your help and wisdom


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry it didn't work out.


----------

